# 1970 Schwinn Stingray ''Cotton Picker'' 5 Speed Krate Muscle Bike Rare



## tomsjack (Jun 24, 2018)

*1970 Schwinn Stingray ''Cotton Picker'' 5 Speed Krate Muscle Bike Rare On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-Schwinn-Stingray-Cotton-Picker-5-Speed-Krate-Muscle-Bike-Rare/192578147127?*


----------

